# Urdu/Hindi/Persian: thread (like this one)



## marrish

Hi,


I was wondering how to say 'a thread' in the sense of 'a discussion thread of a internet forum' in Urdu. 
Searching the forum didn't produce any results, so I'm posting this new 'thread' to ask your opinion.


Obviously, English or other loan-words are not the topic of this thread.


I'm dying of curiosity!


----------



## Qureshpor

marrish said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I was wondering how to say 'a thread' in the sense of 'a discussion thread of a internet forum' in Urdu.
> Searching the forum didn't produce any results, so I'm posting this new 'thread' to ask your opinion.
> 
> 
> Obviously, English or other loan-words are not the topic of this thread.
> 
> 
> I'm dying of curiosity!



In another forum, the word "laRii" has been used on a regular basis. "kunjkaavii" se mareN aap ke dushman!


----------



## Alfaaz

I remember a long time ago (2008-2010), Faylasoof used a word starting with a ر for the word "thread" in response to a "thread" by either Tod the Bod or teaboy...can't find it! Maybe it was ریشہ Reshah? (Not sure)...

Edit: Just found this: Thread:
دھا گا۔ تاگا۔ ڈورا۔ رشتہ۔ ریشہ۔ چوڑی
سوت۔ تار۔
لڑی۔ سلسلہ۔ تار۔ سلک
برا بھلا
شیطان کی ڈور۔ ہوائی تا گا


----------



## Qureshpor

Alfaaz said:


> I remember a long time ago (2008-2010), Faylasoof used a word starting with a ر for the word "thread" in response to a "thread" by either Tod the Bod or teaboy...can't find it! Maybe it was ریشہ Reshah? (Not sure)...




I think you have the word "rishtah" in mind.

P رشته _rishta [perf. part. of rishtan, 'to twist'; rt. Zend rić = S. रिच्; cf. S. रेचितः], s.m. Thread, string, line; series; connexion, relationship, kin; relation by blood or marriage; alliance, affinity; the hair-worm or guinea-worm:—rishta-dār, vulg. rishte-dār, s.m. Relation, kinsman; a dependent:—rishta-dārī, vulg. rishte-dārī, s.f. Relationship, alliance, affinity:—rishta karnā (-se), To form a connexion or alliance (with)._


----------



## marrish

Thanks. It should work for both Urdu and Hindi. _chaupaal_ (for forum?) _kii laRii, _does it sound well?



A bit of searching for Persian resulted in Wikipedia usage of ریسھ for this kind of a thread. I believe our Persian experts can verify this usage.


----------



## Alfaaz

> I think you have the word "rishtah" in mind.



Look at Edit above: 

Reshah is also given by the dictionary....
دھا گا۔ تاگا۔ ڈورا۔ رشتہ۔ *ریشہ۔* چوڑی

Let's see if Faylasoof or someone else can answer this....


----------



## marrish

Alfaaz said:


> I remember a long time ago (2008-2010), Faylasoof used a word starting with a ر for the word "thread" in response to a "thread" by either Tod the Bod or teaboy...can't find it! Maybe it was ریشہ Reshah? (Not sure)...



Thanks for the hint!




> Edit: Just found this: Thread:
> دھا گا۔ تاگا۔ ڈورا۔ رشتہ۔ ریشہ۔ چوڑی
> سوت۔ تار۔
> لڑی۔ سلسلہ۔ تار۔ سلک
> برا بھلا
> شیطان کی ڈور۔ ہوائی تا گا




Well, which one would you go for?


----------



## Jervoltage

marrish said:


> Hi,
> 
> 
> I was wondering how to say 'a thread' in the sense of 'a discussion thread of a internet forum' in Urdu.
> Searching the forum didn't produce any results, so I'm posting this new 'thread' to ask your opinion.
> 
> 
> Obviously, English or other loan-words are not the topic of this thread.
> 
> 
> I'm dying of curiosity!



_*ریسه*_ is the word suggested by _*فرهنگستان زبان و ادب فارسی*_, though it's not in common usage.


----------



## marrish

Jervoltage said:


> _*ریسه*_ is the word suggested by _*فرهنگستان زبان و ادب فارسی*_, though it's not in common usage.


Good to know. Which word would you use if you had to?


----------



## Jervoltage

marrish said:


> Good to know. Which word would you use if you had to?



_*تاپیک*_ (the transliteration of 'topic') is widely used in this sense; I myself would use _*ریسه*_ though.


----------



## marrish

Jervoltage said:


> _*تاپیک*_ (the transliteration of 'topic') is widely used in this sense; I myself would use _*ریسه*_ though.


Thank you again. What is a forum like this popularily called in Persian?


----------



## Faylasoof

Alfaaz said:


> I remember a long time ago (2008-2010),  Faylasoof used a word starting with a ر for the word "thread" in  response to a "thread" by either Tod the Bod or teaboy...can't find it!  Maybe it was ریشہ Reshah? (Not sure)...
> 
> Edit: Just found this: Thread:
> دھا گا۔ تاگا۔ ڈورا۔ رشتہ۔ ریشہ۔ چوڑی
> سوت۔ تار۔
> لڑی۔ سلسلہ۔ تار۔ سلک
> برا بھلا
> شیطان کی ڈور۔ ہوائی تا گا


 Yes, it was ریشہ reshah ! I've seen it used in other forums too so I think it may not be a bad one to consider. 

I wouldn't go for رشتہ rishtah چوڑی or chuuRii (!) or ڈورا Doraa (or Dorii) and the others. In Urdu, سلسلہ silsilah is used for series / TV serials etc.; تار taar and سلک silk are used in either musical instruments or for electric wires / cables and   تاگا_taagaa_ & دھا گا _dhaagaa_ are for tailoring. The rest we can ignore! 


 But,


QURESHPOR said:


> In another forum, the word "laRii" has been used on a regular basis. "kunjkaavii" se mareN aap ke dushman!


_ laRii_ is another one we can go for. We could even keep both _reshah_ and _laRii_!


----------



## Faylasoof

*Moderator note: Posts discussing the terms for 'forum' have been moved to a new thread here.* *
Please make all your contributions for this topic there.
*


----------



## Faylasoof

Another term we use in Urdu (from Persian) is ریسمان _*riismaan*_ = thread / cord / string. 

If ریشہ _reshah_ sounds too much of a term of botany, animal physiology and anatomy, then ریسمان _riismaan_ isn't. 

So now we have three choices: _*reshah*_, _*laRii*_ and _*riismaan*_.

The last (_*riismaan*_) is hardly used in common language so perhaps we can adopt it as an IT term for 'thread'.


----------



## searcher123

marrish said:


> Hi,
> 
> I was wondering how to say 'a thread' in the sense of 'a discussion thread of a internet forum' in Urdu.
> Searching the forum didn't produce any results, so I'm posting this new 'thread' to ask your opinion.
> 
> Obviously, English or other loan-words are not the topic of this thread.
> 
> I'm dying of curiosity!



For "thread" I will use مبحث or موضوع.


----------



## Sheikh_14

Isn't reshah also used for material i.e. that of fabric? It also appears to be used when you have a sore throat perhaps because you feel there to be thread-like vexation. Also resha also appears to be used for the pulpy threads you find in fruit like oranges and mangos. I'm assuming the Urdu word for fruit juice without pulp and fibrous thread would be be-resha. Resha/reshe-daar being the fibrous pulpy alternative.


----------

